# American Genocide



## Quatermass (Mar 23, 2010)

America is causing the deformation and deaths of an untold number of babies in Afghanistan, Iraq and Palestine. This nation manufactures a horror known as 'Depleted Uranium' tipped ordnance, and employs these weapons with impiety on civilian targets.







A single example: 

In Iraq, Fallujah&#8217;s clinics and hospitals are filling up with babies and children (at a rate of 2 -3 new cases each day), severely affected by the American D.U bombardment of their homes during relentless incursions. There are awful photographs of babies with 3 heads, a single eye or a nose in the middle of their forehead. Some have brain damage others contorted limbs or twisted and multiple additional digits. Most suffer from severe cardiac ( at a rate of 13 times higher than Europe) and eye abnormalities as well as high mortality expectations. The list of damages from toxicities of both Depleted Uranium shells and the Napalm derivative 'White Phosphorus' (both of which are being used) is too extensive to list here but these symptoms all started immediately after the Fallujah engagements, the largest being in November of 2004; And are focused mainly on offspring of those women in the city who were pregnant at the time or became pregnant since.

Brave U.S marines mercilessly used their radiological depleted uranium ordnance on the civilian homes of Fallujah, even as those frightened Iraqi families that held out to protect their properties cowered in their basements. Then in the bombardment's aftermath exhilarated U.S soldiers ran systematically through the city tossing explosive grenades into any occupied houses, bringing them down on remaining householders heads, burying them alive. And afterwards the contaminated rubble was bulldozed into the town&#8217;s river bank.. everyone&#8217;s main source of drinking water.






This is not conspiracy but an actuality being funded by ordinary American civilians and the peoples of allied supportive nations.

BBC News - Disturbing story of Falluja's birth defects 
(BBC video report) BBC News - Fallujah doctors report rise in birth defects
BBC News - Birth defects rise reported by Fallujah doctors
(journal article with D.U baby photograph) Depleted Uranium Weapons: The Dead Babies in Iraq and Afghanistan Are No Joke | This Can't Be Happening!
America is dropping Napalm on Civilians in Iraq ..Italian documentary film exposes US atrocities in Fallujah: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rff8aduPHg4]YouTube - Fallujah The Hidden Message[/ame]
(short documentary film on the 'D.U Babies'): [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFqyK8kB1Vk]YouTube - Fallujah babies born with birth defects as a result of Depleted Uranium WMD contaminated dust.[/ame]


----------



## Kalam (Mar 23, 2010)

Al-Qa'idah and the Taliban are having an absolute field day with this news, I hear.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Mar 23, 2010)

Unless they're White and they speak English, we don't care. They're just animals in the way.

America had made this policy clear in the past and it remains clear today. Just ask the Native Americans, Japanese, Latins in Cenral and South America, VietNamese, native Hawaiians, Jews- hell even the Caucasians in the Ozarks, Appalachians, and rural California. Oh, and the blacks, of course.


That's the truth of the situation.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 23, 2010)

Depleted Uranium is fucking awesome!!!!!

We rain death down upon the enemies of America with precision....next time they'll know better than to fuck with us.  I hope they all fucking die from radiation and toxic metal poisoning...less to worry about down the road.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9La3Yc2u3NM]YouTube - A-10 Thunderbolt II[/ame]


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 23, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Al-Qa'idah and the Taliban are having an absolute field day with this news, I hear.



Ya...great recruiting tool..

*Family member reference deleted. CW*


----------



## Kalam (Mar 23, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Al-Qa'idah and the Taliban are having an absolute field day with this news, I hear.
> ...



Why bring my family into this?


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 23, 2010)

you all should do some research on this.....


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 23, 2010)

And the US govt does not care about the US service people impacted by DU either.

I would like to see some of those in our govt that deny that DU causes problems drink some DU laced water.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 23, 2010)

Kalam said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



I find it hard to believe what you say is true.   I didn't bring "your family" into it and you know it.  It was a response to your support of Al Qaeda having a field day with this.

But I digress...if it was deemed inappropriate for whatever reason by the boards moderators/Admin types then so be it. My apology.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Mar 23, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...


And that means you drag his family into it?

Maybe you should just threaten to kill his children- such threats and acts of violence seem popular among Reich Wing and Republican terrorists nowadays.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 23, 2010)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2130958 said:
			
		

> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Shut up...you didn't see the post....30 second rule.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 23, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBeTzmqUe34]YouTube - Afghan censors to target Taliban[/ame]

You'll see it about halfway through the video.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 23, 2010)

Kalam said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



What...your family?  I don't think so.


----------



## Douger (Mar 23, 2010)

Why the surprise ? It's Amurkastans main export.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 23, 2010)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2130958 said:
			
		

> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Altering quotes is also against the rules.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 23, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> I didn't bring "your family" into it and you know it.  It was a response to your support of Al Qaeda having a field day with this.


I haven't expressed support for al-Qa'idah; they kill Muslims and women and children. That isn't to say that they aren't having a field day with this. 



PatekPhilippe said:


> But I digress...if it was deemed inappropriate for whatever reason by the boards moderators/Admin types then so be it. My apology.


I apologize in return if I misinterpreted your statement somehow.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 23, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



No, the Taliban using the controversy in an attempt to generate support.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 23, 2010)

Kalam said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't bring "your family" into it and you know it.  It was a response to your support of Al Qaeda having a field day with this.
> ...



Thank you.....that's all it was was a misinterpretation.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 23, 2010)

It has been a problem since the Gulf war. Health problems for the troops also.

Iraqi cancers, birth defects blamed on U.S. depleted uranium


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 23, 2010)

Kalam said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



OK.  I just can't see where some 17 year old kid will see this as his call to arms...especially since he might be on the receiving end of a 30 mm cannon round that would vaporize half of his body.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 23, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...


No problem, shit happens.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Mar 23, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2130958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which has nothing to do with the subject. Once again you prove you're an idiot. Why don't you go lynch some fags and throw a Klan rally with the rest of the righties?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Mar 23, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Does the threat of a 7.62 keep Americans from being convinced to Arabs Muslims over 9/11?


----------



## 86DuDE (Mar 24, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Depleted Uranium is fucking awesome!!!!!
> 
> We rain death down upon the enemies of America with precision....next time they'll know better than to fuck with us.  I hope they all fucking die from radiation and toxic metal poisoning...less to worry about down the road.
> YouTube - A-10 Thunderbolt II



Why would someone obviously as uneducated, and horifically naive like yourself have a gladsen flag motto in his sig? You realize that the symbol is nearly as old as this nation and was invented by people who were committed to not having unncessary wars, especially those fought for empire on false pretenses. Is this some kind of sick joke?


----------



## 86DuDE (Mar 24, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Feel the hate seething from the inner core of your warped soul. Let's go blow us up some of them there evil doers in Pakistan with a reaper drone and a hellfire missile! That'll teach those 3 year old brown pakistani terrorist kids not to mess with us. Well, that's 1/3 correct since approximately 1 out of every 3 "evil doers" killed in a country we aren't at war with = 1 dead civilian, but they're just dune coons, worthless trash right? 

I just wonder how much revenge your ilk expects for 9-11? 100,000 civilians killed? That's a nice revenge ratio. How bout a million?


----------



## woodjack (Mar 24, 2010)

Quatermass said:


> Too bad US Message board is so keen to censor free expression. The manic comment *PatekPhilippe* actually made, that was so speedily removed, and which people didn't see -  immediately after the Youtube glorified Thunderbolt attack aircraft music video post went something like:
> 
> * "Yeah, Depleted uranium is Fuckin great.. This is what'll happen to the babies of anyone who comes up against America.. Let's kill all the Fuckin Arab babies".*
> 
> ...



Hmm it is sad innocents die but perhaps with a culture that kills its own and hides in hospitals and schools and Mosques and behind children and women.  what else do you expect?  We have Rules of engagement that are strictly enforced.  or am I to take your word for it that the military is just going door to door killing random civilians?  having been over there do not think you can get away with that garbage.  and having been over there what about the lives we have saved?  do they so soon forget about that?  and what is your view of Israel?  look long and hard at yourself before you go calling others racists, silly man.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 24, 2010)

86DuDE said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



See the idiocy coming from the inner core of your missing brain. Just sayin'. You're impressively stupid.


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Depleted Uranium is fucking awesome!!!!!
> 
> We rain death down upon the enemies of America with precision....next time they'll know better than to fuck with us.  I hope they all fucking die from radiation and toxic metal poisoning...less to worry about down the road.
> YouTube - A-10 Thunderbolt II



_If_.. I were an Arab..I would fly a plane...right into your motherfuckin house


----------



## mdn2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

More bullshit from the Commie Marxist American haters.

So these people are ingesting dirt? How is depleted uranium ingested? Its heavy as hell so it cant float around in the air. How are these people being exposed.

No radiation so that is not the problem.

So much propaganda coming from the Marxist.

Its funny, Marxist are the weakest of any society, very cowardly, yellow bellied, scum bags. Marxist will do anything to advance the cause, even kill babies, thats right, Marxism is more important to the filthy Marxist than anything else, even the life of innocents.


----------



## editec (Mar 24, 2010)

Depleted uranium bullets.

What a grand idea.

Not only do we kill the people with them, but the fragments pollute the land, too.

How smart are we?

Not very.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Mar 24, 2010)

mdn2000 said:


> More bullshit from the Commie Marxist American haters.
> 
> So these people are ingesting dirt? How is depleted uranium ingested? Its heavy as hell so it cant float around in the air. How are these people being exposed.
> 
> ...



Hint: radiation radiates...


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 24, 2010)

Does MDN know what causes Radon Gas?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Mar 24, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Does MDN know what causes Radon Gas?


I told you to give Radon some beano. That guy needs to stop with the bean dip and beer.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 24, 2010)

Quatermass said:


> Too bad US Message board is so keen to censor free expression. The manic comment *PatekPhilippe* actually made, that was so speedily removed, and which people didn't see -  immediately after the Youtube glorified Thunderbolt attack aircraft music video post went something like:
> 
> * "Yeah, Depleted uranium is Fuckin great.. This is what'll happen to the babies of anyone who comes up against America.. Let's kill all the Fuckin Arab babies".*
> 
> ...



Too bad to just told an outright lie.  I never said that...the post you made was reported.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 24, 2010)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2131093 said:
			
		

> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 24, 2010)

86DuDE said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Depleted Uranium is fucking awesome!!!!!
> ...



Your a fricken dope and know nothing about which you speak.  Don't you have a global warming conference to attend?


----------



## Quatermass (Mar 24, 2010)

THIS POST WAS ORIGINALLY NUMBER 24 OF THIS THREAD BEFORE BEING REMOVED. HERE IS THE INCOMPLETE VERSION:

Too bad US Message board is so keen to censor free expression. The manic comment *PatekPhilippe* actually made, that was so speedily removed, and which people didn't see -  immediately after the Youtube glorified Thunderbolt music video post went something like: 

 "CENSORED BY USMESSAGEBOARD- THE ACTUAL CONTRIBUTION MADE BY *PatekPhilippe *IS NOT BEING ALLOWED - INFORMATION IS POWER, AND IN THIS CASE POWER IS IN THE HANDS OF A PRIVATE COMPANY. - CENSORED BY USMESSAGEBOARD".

Its a sad reality that this type of sentiment is quite wide-spread amongst racist layers of the lumpenproletariat, also an aspect of backward reaction the ruling class rely upon in order to maintain their many and nefarious invasions, genocides and other exploitative affairs both at home and internationally.

These are the barking dogs of nascent fascism which create the environment for goose stepping pogroms.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 24, 2010)

woodjack said:


> We have Rules of engagement that are strictly enforced.  or am I to take your word for it that the military is just going door to door killing random civilians?



Depleted uranium exposure doesn't discriminate between civilians and combatants. It also doesn't discriminate between you and "us." You'll recall that hundreds of thousands of Gulf War veterans from the US suffered from immune system issues and other afflictions due to chemical exposure.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Mar 24, 2010)

Kalam said:


> woodjack said:
> 
> 
> > We have Rules of engagement that are strictly enforced.  or am I to take your word for it that the military is just going door to door killing random civilians?
> ...




The lawsuits cost less than switching to alternative fuels or changing munitions.


----------



## Quatermass (Mar 24, 2010)

*woodjack*, in reference to the D.U-poisoned generations of infants that live in regions of the World which happen to be on top of America's oil: Why don't you spare everyone the disingenuous 'sad-but' refrains. I've heard such comments many times, and always from those who truly do not care for any children, (especially foreign) apart perhaps from their own brood. 

The United States' has a long history of genocidal campaigns against helpless civilians. Remember USAF cowardice in Hiroshima and Nagasaki? See: http://www.usmessageboard.com/religion-and-ethics/76591-the-greatest-thing-in-history.html In each case decent human beings condemned these evils. You apologists for genocide however wear a special set of blinkers, in red white and blue so whatever evidence for U.S atrocity placed before you is excused away as the fault of its victims. 

You ask what about Israel ?, as if that state is some paragon of virtue beyond criticism. In fact I mention Palestinians in the first line of the opening post exactly because Israel is so deeply entrenched in this episode of corruption and modern holocaust. The only people that have 'chosen Israel' are American arms corporations, to sell their weapons of destruction in a titanic cycle of profit which is funded by unwitting US tax payers to the tune of $30 Billion over the course of a decade.

As for whether *PatekPhilippe*s comments were racist, anyone with discretion will note that even though *POST#5* was censored, the tenor of his contribution relegates the victims of U.S imperialist conquests as sub-human entities, which is precisely the definition of racial hatred.


----------



## woodjack (Mar 24, 2010)

Quatermass said:


> *woodjack*, in reference to the D.U-poisoned generations of infants that live in regions of the World which happen to be on top of America's oil: Why don't you spare everyone the disingenuous 'sad-but' refrains. I've heard such comments many times, and always from those who truly do not care for any children, (especially foreign) apart perhaps from their own brood.
> 
> The United States' has a long history of genocidal campaigns against helpless civilians. Remember USAF cowardice in Hiroshima and Nagasaki? See: http://www.usmessageboard.com/religion-and-ethics/76591-the-greatest-thing-in-history.html In each case decent human beings condemned these evils. You apologists for genocide however wear a special set of blinkers, in red white and blue so whatever evidence for U.S atrocity placed before you is excused away as the fault of its victims.
> 
> ...



Holy cow, how long has the USA existed?  you need to read your history books, war has existed way longer then the USA.  look at all the nations of the world that committed Genocide, you act that the USA is evil but war and battles have been fought and will be fought it is a human condition.  I do not mind war I except it and learn from it.  Because the USA uses inovation to wage war they are evil?  I know plenty of Japanese people and never have they called hiroshima or nagisaki like you have.  you need to look at the context of what was going on at the time, putting your spin on this looking back at the war is very wrong and a mistake everyone makes.

Ok so what culture has been peacefull and perfect since the begining of recorded history.  Name me one..............every war we have been a part of we have learned from war of the past, we did not create it but we just train and try to be the best at it.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 24, 2010)

Kalam said:


> woodjack said:
> 
> 
> > We have Rules of engagement that are strictly enforced.  or am I to take your word for it that the military is just going door to door killing random civilians?
> ...



the last group of people to attack us and start a war with us got two fucking nukes dropped on their homeland. as far as i'm concerned half the middle east should be turned into a big glass parking lot.


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > woodjack said:
> ...



one must also take under consideration you are a filthy piece of garbage calling for the death of millions of Innocent men woman and children and are therefore not worthy of any consideration in the least


----------



## Fizz (Mar 24, 2010)

eots said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



as if i care about your opinion.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> the last group of people to attack us and start a war with us got two fucking nukes dropped on their homeland. as far as i'm concerned half the middle east should be turned into a big glass parking lot.


The people who attacked the US were non-state actors and their group operated from within Afghanistan, which is in South Asia. Apart from family ties and some sources of funding, the perpetrators weren't connected to any Middle Eastern country. If you opted to "fucking nuke" millions of innocent people, as you so eloquently put it, you'd be reduced to pariah status in the eyes of every legitimate nation on the planet. You could almost certainly bet that there would be a reprisal more devastating than the initial attack. Your knuckle-dragging chauvinism is unimpressive.


----------



## 86DuDE (Mar 24, 2010)

California Girl said:


> 86DuDE said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



So I take it you appprove of killing brown people? Typical american trailer trash. Not a moral thought in your head.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Mar 24, 2010)

Kalam said:


> The people who attacked the US were non-state actors and their group operated from within Afghanistan, which is in South Asia. /quote]
> Weren't there some signs that they had ties to Iran, as well?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 24, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > the last group of people to attack us and start a war with us got two fucking nukes dropped on their homeland. as far as i'm concerned half the middle east should be turned into a big glass parking lot.
> ...



their group operated from several countries, not just afghanistan. 15 of the 19 hijackers were from saudi arabia (which isnt in south asia). 19 of the 19 hijackers were muslims. the bombings in kenya and tanzania were done by muslims. the bombing of the USS Cole was carried out by muslims. the 1993 bombing of the world trade center was carried out by muslims. the bombings in bali, indonesia was carried out by muslims. the london subway and bus bombing was carried out by muslims. the train bombings in spain was carried out by muslims. the terrorists taking over the school in russia was carried out by muslims. the bombing of the marine barracks in beirut was carried out by muslims. the pan am flight blown up over lockerbie was carried out by muslims. the downing of the egypt air flight was carried out by muslims. the terrorist attacks in mumbai was carried out by muslims. the bombing and ferry fire in manila was carried out by muslims. 

do you notice a pattern here?


----------



## Kalam (Mar 24, 2010)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2135253 said:
			
		

> Weren't there some signs that they had ties to Iran, as well?



Al-Qa'idah? 

Gulf Al-Qaida chief: Shi'ites, like Iran, more dangerous than Jews - Haaretz - Israel News


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Mar 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> 19 of the 19 hijackers were muslims. the bombings in kenya and tanzania were done by muslims. the bombing of the USS Cole was carried out by muslims. the 1993 bombing of the world trade center was carried out by muslims. the bombings in bali, indonesia was carried out by muslims. the london subway and bus bombing was carried out by muslims. the train bombings in spain was carried out by muslims. the terrorists taking over the school in russia was carried out by muslims. the bombing of the marine barracks in beirut was carried out by muslims. the pan am flight blown up over lockerbie was carried out by muslims. the downing of the egypt air flight was carried out by muslims. the terrorist attacks in mumbai was carried out by muslims. the bombing and ferry fire in manila was carried out by muslims.
> 
> do you notice a pattern here?



Please tell us what religion the man who flew a plane into the IRS buildig was. Also, what religion were McVeigh and Nichols? The ELF, the Black Panthers, and the KKK? What about the Aryan Nation and JDL/JAR? William Krur?  The Provisional Irish Republican Army? RIRA? The IRA? The ETA? Christian Identity? The National Alliance and the Silent Brotherhood? The recent surge in domestic terrorism in the US against Democrats? 

There's a pattern, but it's not what you think.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> [
> their group operated from several countries, not just afghanistan.


If you want to get technical, sure; go ahead and add Germany and Canada to your list. A great deal of planning and training took place right in the good ol' US of A, so it looks as if you'll be dropping a few bombs on yourself as well.  



Fizz said:


> [15 of the 19 hijackers were from saudi arabia (which isnt in south asia).


And? Would you nuke them as well for allowing the hijackers' parents to give birth within their borders? 



Fizz said:


> 19 of the 19 hijackers were muslims. the bombings in kenya and tanzania were done by muslims. the bombing of the USS Cole was carried out by muslims. the 1993 bombing of the world trade center was carried out by muslims. the bombings in bali, indonesia was carried out by muslims. the london subway and bus bombing was carried out by muslims. the train bombings in spain was carried out by muslims. the terrorists taking over the school in russia was carried out by muslims. the bombing of the marine barracks in beirut was carried out by muslims. the pan am flight blown up over lockerbie was carried out by muslims. the downing of the egypt air flight was carried out by muslims. the terrorist attacks in mumbai was carried out by muslims. the bombing and ferry fire in manila was carried out by muslims.
> 
> do you notice a pattern here?


There are 1.5 billion of us and there were far less than 1,000 directly involved in orchestrating all of the incidents you mentioned. Orthodox Christians have killed 200,000 of us in Bosnia and 100,000 in Russia in the last 20 years alone, yet I haven't suggested that all Orthodox Christians are culpable regarding these atrocities, nor have I blamed Orthodox Christianity itself. You're simply attempting to rationalize your genocidal hatred of Muslims and Arabs.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 24, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



why dont you explain to us all about the Dar al-Islam (house of islam) and the Dar al-harb (house of war)??


----------



## Fizz (Mar 24, 2010)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2135366 said:
			
		

> Please tell us what religion the man who flew a plane into the IRS buildig was.


did the guy fly into the IRS building because of his religion?

didnt think so...



			
				&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2135366 said:
			
		

> Also, what religion were McVeigh and Nichols?


did they do it because of their religion?



			
				&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2135366 said:
			
		

> The ELF, the Black Panthers, and the KKK?


well, at least you finally got the religion thing right with the KKK. they seem to have already been reduced to impotent status by the government.



			
				&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2135366 said:
			
		

> What about the Aryan Nation and JDL/JAR?


what about them?  



			
				&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2135366 said:
			
		

> The Provisional Irish Republican Army? RIRA? The IRA? The ETA? Christian Identity? The National Alliance and the Silent Brotherhood?


when was the last attack by the IRA? werent they attacking other christians?



			
				&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2135366 said:
			
		

> The recent surge in domestic terrorism in the US against Democrats?


you are comparing a brick thrown through a window by some people pissed off at the government to flying planes into buildings and killing 3000 people in the name of your religion?



			
				&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2135366 said:
			
		

> There's a pattern, but it's not what you think.


the pattern speaks for itself.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Ah, a deflection. Very well. 

_"In the book Bayan Lin-Nas, issued by Al Azhar, it&#8217;s clearly stated that the concept of categorizing countries as Dar Kufr and Dar Islam is a matter of ijtihad (independent judgment) made by learned scholars. There is no mention of this concept in either the Qur&#8217;an or the Sunnah."_

 - Shaykh 'Atiya Saqr; Head (ret.), Al-Azhar Fatwa Committee​


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> &#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2135366 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is about politics far more than religion


----------



## Kalam (Mar 24, 2010)

I feel a fatuous article from an anti-Islamic website coming my way...


----------



## Fizz (Mar 24, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Ah, a deflection. Very well.
> 
> _"In the book Bayan Lin-Nas, issued by Al Azhar, its clearly stated that the concept of categorizing countries as Dar Kufr and Dar Islam is a matter of ijtihad (independent judgment) made by learned scholars. There is no mention of this concept in either the Quran or the Sunnah."_
> 
> - Shaykh 'Atiya Saqr; Head (ret.), Al-Azhar Fatwa Committee​



is that the guy that insists the world is flat or is this a completely different moron?

the world is divided into two houses, the house of islam and the house of war. the house of islam is countries where there are muslim governments.

the rest of the world is in the house of war. this is where there is a perpetual state of jihad until the world is under islamic rule.

feel free to lie and say i am wrong. after all, it is ok to lie to those that are non-muslims.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 24, 2010)

eots said:


> it is about politics far more than religion



you are correct in the sense that islam isnt just a religion. it is a political movement. islam requires islamic law.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 24, 2010)

Fizz said:


> is that the guy that insists the world is flat or is this a completely different moron?


I believe I included his position in my citation. He was the head of Al-Azhar's Fatwa Committee, Al-Azhar being the most prestigious center of Sunni Islamic learning. I'm afraid that I don't know or care about "the guy that insists the world is flat." 



Fizz said:


> the world is divided into two houses, the house of islam and the house of war. the house of islam is countries where there are muslim governments.
> 
> the rest of the world is in the house of war. this is where there is a perpetual state of jihad until the world is under islamic rule.


You referred to a Hanafi concept and your criteria don't quite match those of Abu Hanifa. Perhaps reading the full fatwa would help erase your misconceptions:
Concept of <i>Dar Al-Islam</i> and <i>Dar Al-Harb</i> - IslamonLine.net - Ask The Scholar

Then again, perhaps not. 



Fizz said:


> feel free to lie and say i am wrong. after all, it is ok to lie to those that are non-muslims.




My, I'm glad that USMB has finally been blessed with a veritable expert on Islamic etiquette and Shari'ah! Since, allegedly, my belief in Islam permits me to lie to you, I can only wonder why you continue to respond to someone who clearly must not be trustworthy.


----------



## 86DuDE (Mar 24, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> 86DuDE said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Really? Try and debate me if you think you are up to the task. I don't think you are. As far as I can tell you'd rather gloat about how many sand ******* your vaunted military can kill in one day.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 24, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > is that the guy that insists the world is flat or is this a completely different moron?
> ...



sorry, i was thinking of the supreme religious leader of saudi arabia...

_In 1993, the supreme religious authority of Saudi Arabia, Sheik Abdel-Aziz ibn Baaz, issued a edict, or fatwah, declaring that the world is flat. Anyone of the round persuasion does not believe in God and should be punished.''_


----------



## Godboy (Mar 24, 2010)

86DuDE said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > 86DuDE said:
> ...



ENOUGH!! How many racial slurs are you going to use in this thread? Ok, we get it, you hate people that arent white. Give it a rest already.


----------



## 86DuDE (Mar 25, 2010)

Godboy said:


> 86DuDE said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



You're not getting it. The slur was a test and you failed. It's a sad statement that we live in a nation where people are more offended over perceived "racsism" than they are murder and genocide by the imperialist war machine. And that is the point I was making with the slur. You ignored the rest of thread about DU effects on humans but zeroed in IMMEDIATELY on the slur. Thanks for playing.


----------



## blu (Mar 25, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Depleted Uranium is fucking awesome!!!!!
> 
> We rain death down upon the enemies of America with precision....next time they'll know better than to fuck with us.  I hope they all fucking die from radiation and toxic metal poisoning...less to worry about down the road.
> YouTube - A-10 Thunderbolt II



yet to be born kids are our enemy? god you are stupid. you probably don't believe in blowback either


----------



## blu (Mar 25, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



what would you do if your family was killed or mutilated by evil invaders?

EDIT: I don't think all soliders are evil , but the ones using chemical weapons are, they should refuse the order


----------



## 86DuDE (Mar 25, 2010)

blu said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



He'd do what any human being would do: He'd look for some bloody payback.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> sorry, i was thinking of the supreme religious leader of saudi arabia...


Oh. This one?

_Question: The following letter reached the program from Kenya, sent by our brother, the student Ibraheem Muhammad Al-Awwal. The brother says, "I heard the program Nurun 'alad-Darb (A Light upon the Path) and I benefited greatly from it. Therefore, I wanted to send these questions to you all because their topics are very perplexing to me. The first is: Is the earth round or flat?"

Response: According to the people of knowledge, the earth is round, for indeed Ibn Hazm and a group of other scholars mentioned that there is a unanimous agreement among the people of knowledge that it is round. This means that all of it is connected together thus making the form of the entire planet like a ball. However, Allaah has spread out surface for us and He has placed firm mountains upon it and placed the animals and the seas upon it as a mercy for us.

- Shaykh Ibn Baaz
_​


----------



## Fizz (Mar 25, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, i was thinking of the supreme religious leader of saudi arabia...
> ...



In 1993, the supreme religious authority of Saudi Arabia, Sheik Abdel-Aziz ibn Baaz, issued a edict, or fatwah, declaring that the world is flat. Anyone of the round persuasion does not believe in God and should be punished.''

sorry dude, but this is just funny. if you dont think its funny maybe you forgot to drink your camel piss today. i dont know what that shit does to you but apparently you lose your sense of humor when you stop drinking it.

do you refrigerated your camel piss or drink it straight from the hose?

Anas said, "Some people of 'Ukl or 'Uraina tribe came to Medina and its climate did not suit them. So the Prophet ordered them to go to the herd of camels and to drink their milk and urine "


----------



## Quatermass (Mar 25, 2010)

It is worth noting that in response to the original topic of this thread, i.e. an 'American Genocide', the thread has frayed into three distinct categories.

 Firstly into the realm of CENSORSHIP, Within only a short period of entry and 5 responses the corporate thought police had stepped in to ensure *PatekPhilippe*'s freedom of expression was omitted, thus rendering his follow-up comment, which most here didn't see, unavailable for our scrutiny. Further to this, my paraphrasing of what he said (now edited in *post # 37*) was also expunged. And for the sin of raising criticism against meddling with an adult discussion of a critical issue the 'Moderator' unbelievably relegated the whole thread to CONSPIRACY THEORIES, as if the current raging Wars and all their resultant miseries were mere theoretical conjecture. Clearly the cliques that patrol these boards have their own political agendas and anything which upsets the apple-cart is either omitted or speedily consigned to the realms of 'conspiracy'. It is these manoeuvrings which make *US Message board *increasingly irrelevant. 

Secondly we can see (or more aptly hear), quite clearly, what I have characterized as *'the barking dogs of nascent Fascism'*; those low-lifes, whose unfettered outpourings of racist and intolerant sentiment we've seen here. From the likes of *PatekPhilippe*: 





> "Depleted Uranium is fucking awesome!!!!!
> 
> We rain death down upon the enemies of America with precision....next time they'll know better than to fuck with us. I hope they all fucking die from radiation and toxic metal poisoning...less to worry about down the road."


, and *Fizz*:





> "the last group of people to attack us and start a war with us got two fucking nukes dropped on their homeland. as far as i'm concerned half the middle east should be turned into a big glass parking lot. "



 Now I lump these 'people' together with another group, *'the apologists for genocide'*, such as *woodjack * and  *mdn2000*. And they wont like being categorized along-side such a grotesque demographic because typically they'll spend their whole lives concealing their true feelings, in dealing with greys to mask true intent. But there it is. 

There were a great many more 'quite ordinary folk' in Nazi Germany who were prepared to make excuses for the crimes of their Dictatorship than there were the ravenous, die-hard Party faithful. In the eyes of the apologist the sins of genocide are 'excusable', 'explainable', and ultimately 'reasonable'. These are the most jubilant cheerers as their troops march out to the transport ships, and most audible in their ostentatious lamenting of the same soldier's inevitable demise. The only difference between these two groups is one of subtlety. 

Thirdly of course there are those of us who actually care about other people, (through the agency of empathy), especially those foreign civilians suffering due to the nefarious activities of 'our' corrupt institutions. For us there can be no excuses for genocide or any of the other forms of oppression and exploitation that emerge from the tyranny of Capitalist Imperialism. Surely the only means of remaining Human is to fight against evil. And if we do not champion that fight but are paying the taxes which bank-roll the wars then we are complicit in the very genocides that are taking place, as we debate here.






An innocent, Depleted Uranium / White Phosphorus - deformed Iraqi victim of Capitalism's Imperialist plunder cries out in pain and distress.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 25, 2010)

Quatermass said:


> An innocent, Depleted Uranium / White Phosphorus - deformed Iraqi victim of Capitalism's Imperialist plunder cries out in pain and distress.



proof please.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> sorry dude, but this is just funny.


It's funny that I posted the text of Ibn Baaz's fatwa? I'll admit that this is all a bit amusing for me, but I don't believe that I'd be able to see the humor from your position. I'm not a supporter of Saudi Arabia, Wahhabiyyah, or Ibn Baaz, but he certainly seems to be acknowledging that the earth is round, does he not? Do you have access to the text of the fatwa you referenced or shall we assume that your claim is true in spite of all evidence to the contrary? 



Fizz said:


> if you dont think its funny maybe you forgot to drink your camel piss today. i dont know what that shit does to you but apparently you lose your sense of humor when you stop drinking it.
> 
> do you refrigerated your camel piss or drink it straight from the hose?
> 
> Anas said, "Some people of 'Ukl or 'Uraina tribe came to Medina and its climate did not suit them. So the Prophet ordered them to go to the herd of camels and to drink their milk and urine "


The people in Anas's account were infidels who drank urine of their own accord; believers do not consume urine. Accordingly, urine is considered filthy in Shafi'i jurisprudence. 

_Narrated Anas bin Malik: A group of eight men from the tribe of 'Ukil came to the Prophet and found that the climate of Madinah was unsuitable for them. So, they said, "O Allah's Apostle! Provide us with some milk." Allah's Apostle said, "I recommend joining the herd of camels." So they went and drank the urine and the milk of the camels until they became robust and fat. Then, they killed the shepherd and drove away the camels, and they became unbelievers after they were Muslims. When the Prophet was informed by a crier for help, he sent some men in their pursuit, and before the sun rose high, they were brought and he had their hands and feet cut off. Then he ordered for nails which were heated and passed over their eyes, and they were left in a rocky area. They asked for water, and nobody provided them with water until they died._ - Sahih Bukhari, Jihad, no. 261​


----------



## Fizz (Mar 25, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > sorry dude, but this is just funny.
> ...



even your quote says they were muslims and became unbelievers AFTER drinking the camel piss!! 

then muhammed, being the scum sucking pedophile he is, ordered their hands and feet cut off, had their eyes burned out and sent to die of thirst.

you never did answer if you drink your camel piss chilled or straight from the hose.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> even your quote says they were muslims and became unbelievers AFTER drinking the camel piss!!


The passage doesn't specify precisely when they declared their disbelief. Can you find an example of believers being exhorted to consume urine in scripture or sahih ahadith?



Fizz said:


> then muhammed, being the scum sucking pedophile he is, ordered their hands and feet cut off, had their eyes burned out and sent to die of thirst.


Such is the recompense for those who murder Muslims. 



Fizz said:


> you never did answer if you drink your camel piss chilled or straight from the hose.


I tend not to dignify displays of brazen stupidity by responding to them properly. If you're interested in having a civil discussion, I'll be happy to participate. Otherwise, I recommend the Flame Zone.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 25, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > even your quote says they were muslims and became unbelievers AFTER drinking the camel piss!!
> ...



sure it does. what part of this line dont you understand?

"Then, they killed the shepherd and drove away the camels, and they became unbelievers after they were Muslims. "
it also doesnt say if the shepperd was muslim or not.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 25, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Depleted Uranium is fucking awesome!!!!!
> 
> We rain death down upon the enemies of America with precision....next time they'll know better than to fuck with us.  I hope they all fucking die from radiation and toxic metal poisoning...less to worry about down the road.
> YouTube - A-10 Thunderbolt II



I certainly hope that they don't all die--there is good and bad elements in all races and cultures-- but it goes without saying that for the first time in a long time, we struck them and took out a significant number of America's enemies in the process.  For that, we simply owe a debt of gratitude to the Bush administration.  

For many we went too far.
For others, we didn't go far enough.  

Thats America for you and Americans IMHO. 

By the way, the Warthog is awesome.  I wish we had more of them.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 25, 2010)

Fizz said:


> "Then, they killed the shepherd and drove away the camels, and they became unbelievers after they were Muslims. "


It is mentioned that they "became unbelievers," but it's unclear whether this is because of the murder they committed or if they themselves declared their disbelief at another time. The grammatical structure and use of "and" in classical Arabic is quite unlike the structure of modern English.



Fizz said:


> it also doesnt say if the shepperd was muslim or not.


The camels had been acquired by the Ummah acquired as spoils of war. The shepherd presumably would have been part of the community of believers.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 26, 2010)

blu said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Depleted Uranium is fucking awesome!!!!!
> ...



Fuck off douchebag....you haven't a clue.


----------



## woodjack (Mar 26, 2010)

Quatermass said:


> It is worth noting that in response to the original topic of this thread, i.e. an 'American Genocide', the thread has frayed into three distinct categories.
> 
> Firstly into the realm of CENSORSHIP, Within only a short period of entry and 5 responses the corporate thought police had stepped in to ensure *PatekPhilippe*'s freedom of expression was omitted, thus rendering his follow-up comment, which most here didn't see, unavailable for our scrutiny. Further to this, my paraphrasing of what he said (now edited in *post # 37*) was also expunged. And for the sin of raising criticism against meddling with an adult discussion of a critical issue the 'Moderator' unbelievably relegated the whole thread to CONSPIRACY THEORIES, as if the current raging Wars and all their resultant miseries were mere theoretical conjecture. Clearly the cliques that patrol these boards have their own political agendas and anything which upsets the apple-cart is either omitted or speedily consigned to the realms of 'conspiracy'. It is these manoeuvrings which make *US Message board *increasingly irrelevant.
> 
> ...



Now I lump these 'people' together with another group, *'the apologists for genocide'*, such as *woodjack 

What the hell?  First off I did and never will apologize for anything,,,,,,,,,I agree whole heartedly with the bombs droped in WW2 I never once apologized for it and never will....

I said we strive to be the best at war and it shows..........never would i ever apologize for genocide because if we wanted to committ genocide .....guess what?????.... they would all be dead period.......the only thing I said is that it is bad innocent civilians die.

And you know what?  one of the reasons we are over their is to prevent Genocide.  Guess what? if we all packed it up in the mid east......and left......the mid east would explode as they all fight amongst themselves and after they killed and killed each other they would turn toward Israel and when that happens Israel would kill the rest that remain. While the Mid-east beg and plead with us to come over and save them again. 

Do not forget.....WE WERE ASKED TO COME OVER THERE.  Saudi after Kuwait was invaded pleaded with the UN and USA to come help protect and train them.  If you have problems with us as it clearly shows....do your damn research. and take it up with the Saudi Royal family and Turkey.  But we have prevented genocide over there we have saved people and yes we have killed people but that is what war is........*


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 26, 2010)

blu said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



I wouldn't be as stupid as you and face down a weapons system that put me at a disadvantage.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 26, 2010)

86DuDE said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > 86DuDE said:
> ...



Wrong fuckwit...your racial slur was meant to inflame racists such as yourself into a frenzy...your a pathetic pissant with no education other than what you got from Prison Planet...shut your fucking pie hole.


----------



## blu (Mar 26, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



ad hominem doesn't really count as a rebuttal


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 26, 2010)

blu said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



Like I care what your opinion is.....the bottom line is if you don't want DU used against you then back the fuck off....otherwise...suffer.


----------



## blu (Mar 26, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



and the babies who were born after it was used and who are now deformed?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh well.....looks like their country should have thought twice about what their government was doing.  We are in a war to KILL MORE OF THEM THAN THEY KILL OF OURS....You got that?  All this "Oh the poor children" and "America is to blame for everything" argument is a PILE OF SHIT dreamt up by you ass clown America hater traitors....

You don't like DU in your soil?  Sorry about that....next time try to reign in your fucked up government so we won't have to come over there and fix your fucking problems.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 26, 2010)

blu said:


> and the babies who were born after it was used and who are now deformed?



proof please.

not a picture of some deformed kid with no proof of why they are deformed BUT SOME ACTUAL PROOF.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Mar 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > and the babies who were born after it was used and who are now deformed?
> ...



They don't have any...only pictures of cleft palate babies who could have been exposed to any number of things that caused that defect....and then that picture in the OP of the bloated mustard gassed kid from the village Saddam gassed.....these dumb asses will fall for anything.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > and the babies who were born after it was used and who are now deformed?
> ...



I've got to agree that there will be birth defects from people exposed to radiation poisoning just like there would be birth defects from people exposed to conventional diseases.  Blood borne pathogens get handed down to the babies.  It happens.

That having been said, the collateral damage of any war is that when you lose, you are faced with total disaster.  They lost.  

Theres a reason why the South is the way it is or is thought of the way it is thought of at least; the infrastructure was ripped to shreds by the civil war.  The peoples who were humiliated taught their kids that they had enemies up north and of a certain skin color and they taught their kids and we have what we have today; a whole section of the country that is thought of as a cultural wasteland; be it the case or not.  Had the Union had access to the DU or other WMD devices, you'd see a ton of birth defects down there.  As I recall, there were a bunch of kids in Brownsville, Texas who were being born without a brain due to chemicals in the Rio Grand.  

Anyway, I have to imagine that our bombs and missiles and the unintended damage caused by them is reeking havoc on the social fibers of Afghanastan and Iraq.  

Sorry.  Maybe the next administrations of those countries won't harbor terrorists.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 26, 2010)

It's amazing how often the DU issue is ignored.  No. Not really.  It's typical American bullshit.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 26, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...




Is that how you assholes do it?  You justify killing innocent people based on your own fantasies.  Shit, at least put some effort into your apathy.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 26, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Is that how you assholes do it?  You justify killing innocent people based on your own fantasies.  Shit, at least put some effort into your apathy.



i dont like killing any innocent people. its a shame it happens in war. still, i would rather their innocent people get killed than our innocent people.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 26, 2010)

woodjack said:


> Quatermass said:
> 
> 
> > It is worth noting that in response to the original topic of this thread, i.e. an 'American Genocide', the thread has frayed into three distinct categories.
> ...


*


This is what it looks like when you study foreign policy while wearing cheney's glasses.*


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Is that how you assholes do it?  You justify killing innocent people based on your own fantasies.  Shit, at least put some effort into your apathy.
> ...




Where to begin?

Our innocent people are getting killed.  Or do you think our soldiers are characters in a video game?

By admitting we are killing innocent people you confess that when we do get attacked it will be justified.

You call it a "war" even though there has been no declaration of war.  You call it "war" because to be honest means admitting we are killing people out of an option versus necessity.  It doesn't matter how much you try to celebrate 9E because it will not negate the willful genocide we have been and are guilty of.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Is that how you assholes do it?  You justify killing innocent people based on your own fantasies.  Shit, at least put some effort into your apathy.
> ...



America has raised a generation that has some really naive assholes.  Curve and the OP seem to feel that we have a choice between defending ourself and not.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 26, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




There is not enough irony in 100 galaxies to artfully express the layers in that post.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 26, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



willful genocide?

if you think america is engaging in "willful genocide" then i would strongly suggest taking up arms and fighting against america. thats what i would do if i thought it was true.

but you are too much of a pussy to do anything about it.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Wow.  That was awesome.  I can't wait for a response to my post.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



I'd love to see him toss that term around at a military base.  We both know Fry Daddy doesn't have the 'nads to do that.  

Innocent people die in war.  Like you, I'd prefer to see more of their innocents die than ours.  I guess Fry Daddy would prefer to see more Americans killed than those in lands that harbor and export terrorism?  Sometimes its scary to think of just how unfathomably stupid he is.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you got a response, you just cant handle it


oh, tell me again about my phone, dipshit


----------



## Kalam (Mar 26, 2010)

candycorn said:


> America has raised a generation that has some really naive assholes.


That much is clear.



candycorn said:


> Curve and the OP seem to feel that we have a choice between defending ourself and not.


I was unaware that invading and occupying a nation under false pretenses was a form of self-defense. You learn something new every day on USMB.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 26, 2010)

Kalam said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Curve and the OP seem to feel that we have a choice between defending ourself and not.
> ...



well that pretty well sums up what a stupid fuck you really are then.....


----------



## Kalam (Mar 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I was unaware that invading and occupying a nation under false pretenses was a form of self-defense. You learn something new every day on USMB.
> ...



I'll just let these two posts of ours above sit as they are. That little exchange does a fair job of summing up the difference between those who favor the occupation of Iraq and those who oppose it. Thanks!


----------



## candycorn (Mar 26, 2010)

Kalam said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > America has raised a generation that has some really naive assholes.
> ...



*I wasn't aware that hijacking planes and flying those planes full of innocent civilians into three buildings was not an act of war.  

Amazingly the long line of countries willing to harbor terrorists out in the open dried up pretty quickly once we started taking hyphenated names and started kicking asses over there.  

Sorry about the innocent civilians caught in the cross-fire however.  
*


----------



## Kalam (Mar 26, 2010)

candycorn said:


> I wasn't aware that hijacking planes and flying those planes full of innocent civilians into three buildings was not an act of war.


Oh, right, how has that hunt for Usama been going? Any luck with al-Zawahiri? Keep in mind that your government refused to let us kill the former when the opportunity presented itself... but I digress. You seem to be insinuating, hilariously enough, that Saddam Hussein's infidel regime was somehow affiliated with al-Qa'idah. The only terrorists that associated with Saddam Hussein were his own henchman and the Russian government. 



candycorn said:


> Amazingly the long line of countries willing to harbor terrorists out in the open dried up pretty quickly once we started taking hyphenated names and started kicking asses over there.


I'm not sure that the toppling of two tin-pot regimes is a feat worthy of the amount of bravado you're displaying here. That's not to mention that a great deal of the "ass" being kicked over there belongs to civilians.



candycorn said:


> Sorry about the innocent civilians caught in the cross-fire however.


Then I'd refrain from interfering in Islamic affairs.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Mar 26, 2010)

candycorn said:


> I wasn't aware that hijacking planes and flying those planes full of innocent civilians into three buildings was not an act of war.



It was- by the people who did it..





> > Sorry about the innocent civilians caught in the cross-fire however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shorebreak (Mar 26, 2010)

You've got to be taught
To hate and fear,
You've got to be taught
From year to year,
It's got to be drummed
In your dear little ear
You've got to be carefully taught.

You've got to be taught to be afraid
Of people whose eyes are oddly made,
And people whose skin is a diff'rent shade,
You've got to be carefully taught.

You've got to be taught before it's too late,
Before you are six or seven or eight,
To hate all the people your relatives hate,
You've got to be carefully taught!​
Depleted uranium is good? Only if you believe what you have been taught.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2010)

Shorebreak said:


> You've got to be taught
> To hate and fear,
> You've got to be taught
> From year to year,
> ...


did you actually graduate high school?
or did you just reject everything you have been taught?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 26, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Then I'd refrain from interfering in Islamic affairs.


keep your islamic affairs in your islamic countries and it wouldnt be a problem, jackass.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 26, 2010)

Kalam said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't aware that hijacking planes and flying those planes full of innocent civilians into three buildings was not an act of war.
> ...


*Your assumptions are not my problem.  

As for Saddam, having a person who gassed his own population and heirs-apparent (sp?) who were certifiably insane sitting on top of an ocean of petroleum may have been okay with you but most of the world saw a big problem there; Bush did something about it.  

I think it was opportunistic of Bush to take advantage of the fervor at the time but ultimately, Bush did the US interests and the world at large a favor.  Debate that if you'd like; you'll lose in most localities.
*


Kalam said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Amazingly the long line of countries willing to harbor terrorists out in the open dried up pretty quickly once we started taking hyphenated names and started kicking asses over there.
> ...


*Are you familiar with warfare...at all?  Just to let you know; for your and the OP's propaganda purposes, you can find much more horrific pictures of Hiroshima, Nagasaki, and Dresden than what you guys showed earlier.  

Lets be honest though, if you really hated this country as much as you swear you do, you'd be doing something other than spending your Friday night  on an obscure message board.  I'd submit that you're only goal is to try to thumb your nose at Uncle Sam whenever you can; the opportunity doesn't come along often so I guess have at it; nobody really cares and your actions leave the footprint of an ant.

Have a safe weekend.*


----------



## candycorn (Mar 26, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Then I'd refrain from interfering in Islamic affairs.
> ...



That was a bizarre little comment by him; was it not?


----------



## rdean (Mar 26, 2010)

Genocide already happened in Iraq.  Bush and the Republicans supported Iraqis in forming their "new" government, the second most corrupt on earth.  Of course, those pesky Iraqi Christians got in the way.  But don't worry.  Bush and the Republicans kept quiet and Iraq took care of it's Christian "problem".  Now, in a couple of years, there probably won't be a single Christian left in a country Bush and the Republicans call a "success".

This is why we need to put Republicans back into power.  They know how to solve problems.  Look at Iraq and Afghanistan.  The marvelous job they did cleaning up after Katrina.  The way the managed the economy.  Success piling on success.  "Piling on" being the operative words.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2010)

rdean said:


> Genocide already happened in Iraq.  Bush and the Republicans supported Iraqis in forming their "new" government, the second most corrupt on earth.  Of course, those pesky Iraqi Christians got in the way.  But don't worry.  Bush and the Republicans kept quiet and Iraq took care of it's Christian "problem".  Now, in a couple of years, there probably won't be a single Christian left in a country Bush and the Republicans call a "success".
> 
> This is why we need to put Republicans back into power.  They know how to solve problems.  Look at Iraq and Afghanistan.  The marvelous job they did cleaning up after Katrina.  The way the managed the economy.  Success piling on success.  "Piling on" being the operative words.


keep posting stupid shit like this


----------



## rdean (Mar 26, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Genocide already happened in Iraq.  Bush and the Republicans supported Iraqis in forming their "new" government, the second most corrupt on earth.  Of course, those pesky Iraqi Christians got in the way.  But don't worry.  Bush and the Republicans kept quiet and Iraq took care of it's Christian "problem".  Now, in a couple of years, there probably won't be a single Christian left in a country Bush and the Republicans call a "success".
> ...



Hey, don't shoot the messenger.  Ask the Iraqi Christians.  I mean, if you can find any, that is.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Then I'd refrain from interfering in Islamic affairs.
> ...


Why, in your mind, did al-Qa'idah attack the United States on 9/11?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 27, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


because we wont give in to Islamic law according to HIM


----------



## Kalam (Mar 27, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Your assumptions are not my problem.
> 
> As for Saddam, having a person who gassed his own population and heirs-apparent (sp?) who were certifiably insane sitting on top of an ocean of petroleum may have been okay with you but most of the world saw a big problem there; Bush did something about it.


Genocidal bloodlust and "certifiable insanity" haven't ever prevented the United States from supporting corrupt regimes. Was Saddam Hussein level-headed and benign when the US supported him against Iran? Your suggestion that the invasion had anything to do with Saddam Hussein's character or oppressiveness is disingenuous at best. 



candycorn said:


> I think it was opportunistic of Bush to take advantage of the fervor at the time but ultimately, Bush did the US interests and the world at large a favor.


The Age of Imperialism is over and kafir nations would do well to avoid conflicts that aren't their own. The dismantlement of oppressive infidel regimes within the Islamic world is a duty that lies solely with Muslims; your interference will be met with opposition, especially when you're simply trying to rob us of our resources.



candycorn said:


> Debate that if you'd like; you'll lose in most localities.


Your understanding of public opinion seems to be as tenuous as your grip on reality in general.



candycorn said:


> Are you familiar with warfare...at all?  Just to let you know; for your and the OP's propaganda purposes, you can find much more horrific pictures of Hiroshima, Nagasaki, and Dresden than what you guys showed earlier.


Am I familiar with warfare? I'm familiar with the methods of those who slaughter oppressors, not of those who slaughter innocents. World War II is not being discussed. Do attempt to remain on topic. 



candycorn said:


> Lets be honest though, if you really hated this country as much as you swear you do,


Where?



candycorn said:


> you'd be doing something other than spending your Friday night  on an obscure message board.


My previous post to you was written at 5:38. I've been out all evening. You? 



candycorn said:


> I'd submit that you're only goal is to try to thumb your nose at Uncle Sam whenever you can; the opportunity doesn't come along often so I guess have at it; nobody really cares and your actions leave the footprint of an ant.


I don't really have anything against the United States. The imbeciles who lead it and their apologists are the ones whom I oppose.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


Who, this one?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiKyWJRRjnU]YouTube - Osama Bin Laden On 9/11[/ame]

Usama is mostly correct in his identification of the problem. His solution, however, was as flawed and twisted as the West's imperialistic actions in the Islamic world.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 27, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



because they didnt like that us infidels were in saudi arabia protecting them from that super-nice guy to their north.


----------



## Fizz (Mar 27, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Usama is mostly correct in his identification of the problem. His solution, however, was as flawed and twisted as the West's imperialistic actions in the Islamic world.



yeah, thats what happens when you following the teachings of a lunatic that thinks he was talking to god and had sex with a nine year old when he was 53.


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2010)

No I believe,He was 55  and she was 14... 

A 55-year-old deputy press secretary for the U.S. Department of Homeland Security has been arrested on seven charges of using his computer to attempt to seduce a 14-year-old girl and 16 counts of transmitting harmful materials to a minor. 

Homeland Security Spokesman Busted in Sex Sting


----------



## Fizz (Mar 27, 2010)

eots said:


> No I believe,He was 55  and she was 14...
> 
> A 55-year-old deputy press secretary for the U.S. Department of Homeland Security has been arrested on seven charges of using his computer to attempt to seduce a 14-year-old girl and 16 counts of transmitting harmful materials to a minor.
> 
> Homeland Security Spokesman Busted in Sex Sting



no. she was 9. 

(i dont see anyone worshipping deputies from homeland security. do you?)

_Sahih Muslim Book 008, Number 3310:
'A'isha (Allah be pleased with her) reported: Allah's Apostle (may peace be upon him) married me when I was six years old, and I was admitted to his house when I was nine years old.

Sahih Bukhari Volume 7, Book 62, Number 64
Narrated 'Aisha:
that the Prophet married her when she was six years old and he consummated his marriage when she was nine years old, and then she remained with him for nine years (i.e., till his death).

Sahih Bukhari Volume 7, Book 62, Number 65
Narrated 'Aisha:
that the Prophet married her when she was six years old and he consummated his marriage when she was nine years old. Hisham said: I have been informed that 'Aisha remained with the Prophet for nine years (i.e. till his death)." what you know of the Quran (by heart)'

Sahih Bukhari Volume 7, Book 62, Number 88 
Narrated 'Ursa:
The Prophet wrote the (marriage contract) with 'Aisha while she was six years old and consummated his marriage with her while she was nine years old and she remained with him for nine years (i.e. till his death).

_


----------



## rdean (Mar 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Not exactly.

When Saddam invaded Kuwait, Bin Laden wanted to put together a coalition of forces from Islamic countries to drive him out.  Just that one fact shows how ludicrous the Republican position that they worked together.  They were enemies.

Bin Laden saw this as an opportunity to build an Islamic society in Iraq.  

Instead, the neighboring Muslim countries looked to the US to drive Saddam out of Kuwait.  The infuriated Bin Laden who felt it was wrong for "infidels" to come in and kill Muslims on their "holy lands".  To them, it was a sacrilege.  

As a consequence, the attack on the US was Bin Laden "getting even" in his twisted mind.  
What the US did, at the request of sovereign Arab nations was correct.  The fault of 9/11 was Bin Laden, NOT the US for helping an ally.

The terrible thing the Republicans did was to lie that Bin Laden and Saddam were working together.  The enemy was Bin Laden.  Letting him go was inexcusable.  Invading a foreign country for spurious reasons and letting the greatest mass murderer in US history go, in my mind, were "treason".  No way around that.  It is what it is.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 27, 2010)

rdean said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...


wrong again, you just prove how much of a stupid partisan hack you are


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 27, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




Wow.  You're awesome.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




For those who don't know, divecon claimed his phone does not have a flight/airplane mode and even though I tried to help him learn he has had trouble because he obviously is neither intelligent or honest so I will try to help him again:


Activate or Deactivate the Flight Mode for the Nokia E71x
Goal:
Activate or Deactivate the Flight Mode for the Nokia E71x
Symptom:
Nokia E71x Stuck in Airplane Mode
Nokia E71x Stuck in Flight Mode
Http://www.wireless.att.com/support...alsCategory=Getting+Started&tutorialId=733360


He's such a dummass he will still claim there is no flight mode even though there is a tutorial giving step by step instructions.  This is why he is not worth discussing any issue over...........watch him prove my prediction true.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 27, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Rotfl!  Classic.  In response to the occupation of iraq we see yet another celebration of 9E......but nope.....there is no attempt to blame iraq for 9E.  You shiteeples are masters at loyally sucking the rhetoric dick put out by the bush admin.  If only you could be one-tenth as loyal to honesty.............


----------



## Fizz (Mar 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



and even in your step by step instructions it says to put it in "offline mode" or some shit. there is no airplane mode.

so tell us all again how airplane mode is *hardwired* into phones!!


----------



## candycorn (Mar 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



And dude wonders why we all think he is working at Jack in the Box.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




You ignore the name of the tutorial is:

Activate or Deactivate the Flight Mode for the Nokia E71x

As for your "offline mode" deflection:


"Flight mode is a setting available on many cell phones and other electronic devices that, when engaged, disables many of the device's signal transmitting functions........

..... Other names include airplane mode, offline mode, and standalone mode."
http://www.en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_mode?wasRedirected=true


What else you got dummass?


----------



## Fizz (Mar 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



who gives a fuck what the title of your page is?!! 

even your fucking page says to put it in OFFLINE MODE!! 

tell us again how its hardwired.


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 27, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




You ignore the facts to do silly jabs.......you will continue to do this because you're a fuxxing idiot and you truly believe as long as assholes like dive and fizz give you a pat on the back you are awesome.  Got desperate?


----------



## CurveLight (Mar 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Hmmm....it's not the title of the page you dummfuk.  The name of the tutorial is:

"Activate or Deactivate the Flight Mode for the Nokia E71x"

As for your "offline mode" deflection:


"Flight mode is a setting available on many cell phones and other electronic devices that, when engaged, disables many of the device's signal transmitting functions........

..... Other names include airplane mode, offline mode, and standalone mode."


Lol....keep embarrassing yourself while sucking divecon's dick you useless bitch.  See ya!


----------



## Fizz (Mar 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



so list all the modes on his phone and then tell us all if "airplane mode" is one of them, moron.

want to explain again how airplane mode is hardwired into the phones?


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Mar 27, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Wow...

that's like saying 'Elvis's isn't dead, he's No Longer Living'


----------



## Fizz (Mar 27, 2010)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2145449 said:
			
		

> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



bentdick was told by divecon that divecon's phone didnt have airplane mode. divecon also said his phone did have offline mode. bentdick when on for several days about how cell phones have airplane mode hardwired and all kinds of stupid shit. then he gets around to saying what we already knew.... that divecon's phone had offline mode. he then claims that divecon doesnt know how to use his cell phone.

its the typical irrelevant and unimportant minutia bentdick thinks is important somehow.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 27, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


no, dipshit
my phone doesnt have those modes
it has an OFFLINE mode as you just proved


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 27, 2010)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;2145449 said:
			
		

> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


no, its saying there isnt a mode called that
sorry, but i checked my  phone when dipshit said ALL PHONES HAVE A FLIGHT MODE 
and mine didnt have it


----------



## Quatermass (Apr 17, 2010)

_
__And I looked, and behold a pale horse: and his name that sat on him was Death, and Hell followed with him. And power was given unto them over the fourth part of the earth, to kill with sword, and with hunger, and with death, and with the beasts of the earth._
*
Revelation 6:8*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnhOIVIXTRQ]YouTube - deadly dust - tödlicher staub: weg mit depleted uranium (DU)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 17, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > the last group of people to attack us and start a war with us got two fucking nukes dropped on their homeland. as far as i'm concerned half the middle east should be turned into a big glass parking lot.
> ...


You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## Quatermass (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyX4307WgBc&feature=related]YouTube - Depleted Uranium (My Public Service Announcement )[/ame]


----------



## blu (Apr 22, 2010)

Quatermass said:


> YouTube - Depleted Uranium (My Public Service Announcement )



don't you know those kids were terrorists hell bent on destroying america?


----------



## Quatermass (May 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-VkpR-wka8&feature=PlayList&p=BAC2AEF9DEC68D38&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=13]YouTube - Talk - Dr. Doug Rokke - Depleted Uranium[/ame]

(Major Douglas Rokke. PhD. U.S. Army (ret.)  Foremost expert on Depleted Uranium, conducts lecture in this video.)


----------



## Liberty (May 10, 2010)

moral of the story: dont fuck with america. The end.


----------

